# Sublimation Beer Steins



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

Hi Gang,

Does anyone know where I can get "reasonably" priced 22 oz gold rimmed German beer steins? The price so far has been daunting. Thanks for any answers!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Since all the sublimation items must have the polymer coating, we are sort of at the mercy of the providers. Your choices are few. The best I have found is at PhotoMugs.com - Beer Steins


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Since all the sublimation items must have the polymer coating, we are sort of at the mercy of the providers. Your choices are few. The best I have found is at PhotoMugs.com - Beer Steins


 
That's the best price I have seen yet. Most prices are $129 and up for 18. Thanks so much.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you tried looking over at Conde.com? We have great success with all of their products plus their pricing is some of the best pricing around.

stein - Conde Search - DyeTrans.com


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

MX1CAN said:


> Have you tried looking over at Conde.com? We have great success with all of their products plus their pricing is some of the best pricing around.
> 
> stein - Conde Search - DyeTrans.com


Thanks but I need a 22 oz stein. That one is 18 oz. Bigger is always better!


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

twestcrowe said:


> Thanks but I need a 22 oz stein. That one is 18 oz. Bigger is always better!



My apologies. Should have read the original post better huh 

Good luck in your search. If you find something decent then make sure to post it so that others may benefit as well


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

MX1CAN said:


> My apologies. Should have read the original post better huh
> 
> Good luck in your search. If you find something decent then make sure to post it so that others may benefit as well


I have also sent emails to some Asian and Indian importers of these mugs. Has anyone had any luck with these folks? I contacted one, but their shipping was incredible.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Try Marck & Associates. Nice looking mugs. Can't recall the pricing tho. 

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

one thing to remember is that mugs are very heavy to ship and the difference in locations might be significant. As example Photo Mugs is located in Sunnyvale, CA...just south of San Francisco. If you are on the east coast I would think buying from someone closer...even if higher might have a cheaper end cost.


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> one thing to remember is that mugs are very heavy to ship and the difference in locations might be significant. As example Photo Mugs is located in Sunnyvale, CA...just south of San Francisco. If you are on the east coast I would think buying from someone closer...even if higher might have a cheaper end cost.


As we say down Souse, "Sho you right." But Photo Mugs (CA) shipment is about $64 for 2 cases (@$112/case). Best Blanks (FL) is about $58 for 2 cases(@$131/case). So no matter how you cut it, Photo Mugs is cheaper. Okay, it may take a day longer, but it's worth the $32 difference!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Conde and Seps Graphics have them.


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

binki said:


> Conde and Seps Graphics have them.


Sorry, Conde does not have the 22 Oz. and Seps Graphics is also $64 for shipping AND costs more.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

twestcrowe said:


> Sorry, Conde does not have the 22 Oz...


I guess the 2 cases of 22oz Gold Rim Beer Steins I just picked up from Conde don't exist.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Tonessa

Here is a 28 oz from Conde: Product Detail for STEIN28G - DyeTrans.com

Frank


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

binki said:


> I guess the 2 cases of 22oz Gold Rim Beer Steins I just picked up from Conde don't exist.


I don't know which ones you got, but this is the one I want: PhotoMugs.com - 22 oz. Ceramic Beer Stein (3 styles) This stein is for a particular event and has to have this "Renaissance" look. I also want it larger than the comparable one that Conde has Product Detail for STEIN22WT-CH - DyeTrans.com which is 4 oz smaller.

As far as I had seen, Conde has a 28 oz but is not the syle that I am looking for. I am sorry if I was not more clear. 

For the record, the shipping for this item is still $54 for the smaller stein and $62 for the 28 (which is not what I want anyway). So I guess I did my home work and again thanks again to Charles' post which has given me the best price so far.


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Try Marck & Associates. Nice looking mugs. Can't recall the pricing tho.
> 
> Good Luck
> Mark


Mark they do have nice steins and mugs. Not what I am looking for but I will keep their info. And they are not far away. Thanks so much.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

Just curious, how will you be sublimating the mugs? Wraps or mug press, and will these fit in a convection oven?


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

cornpopps said:


> Just curious, how will you be sublimating the mugs? Wraps or mug press, and will these fit in a convection oven?


I do have an oven big enough to do them. But I will be using my press for these. They are too pricey to make mistakes and to bring up another thought. I have 4 wraps. To process 4 mugs, it takes about 18 t0 20 minutes. To process one on the press it takes about 4.30 minutes. I find that there is not much saving time there unless you have more wraps ready. Be that as it may, I may just use both.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

twestcrowe said:


> I don't know which ones you got, but this is the one I want: PhotoMugs.com - 22 oz. Ceramic Beer Stein (3 styles) This stein is for a particular event and has to have this "Renaissance" look. I also want it larger than the comparable one that Conde has Product Detail for STEIN22WT-CH - DyeTrans.com which is 4 oz smaller.


Conde's description is wrong. It is a 22oz, not 18.


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

binki said:


> Conde's description is wrong. It is a 22oz, not 18.


I don't think so. I called them and they told me that it was definitely 18 oz. As a matter of fact, I went so far as to ask for the exact size. Theirs is a little squatter and a little wider. The imprint area for the stein is 9.5” x 4.125, while the other stein (22 oz) image area is 8" x 4" and is almost 1" taller.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't know how they are measuring it then because I get 22oz in it and their code says it is a 22. It is the same mug that seps has and they call it a 22oz.


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

binki said:


> I don't know how they are measuring it then because I get 22oz in it and their code says it is a 22. It is the same mug that seps has and they call it a 22oz.


What can I say, you call them and argue with them.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

When I ordered them from Claudia I told her I wanted the 22oz and that is what I got. That is what the decal on the box says, that is what they measure out to and that is the exact same mug from SEPs and from photusa (if their pic is correct). I don't know what else to say.


----------



## twestcrowe (May 2, 2008)

Hi Gang!

This is a follow-up on the sublimation steins. After speaking with all companies personally, I decided to go with Condé. The factor was more cost. they gave me a good deal because they discontinued selling that stein. (I bought all that they had left.) Their stein was different, but in a good way. It was heavier. They suggested not using it in the press because it was larger than the other stein I was looking at. 

The customer service at Condé (Jessica Webster, Senior Account Manager, in particular) was exceptional and they offer all types of support for their products. I do have to say that Photomugs.com's help was also wonderful, but Condé did go an extra step. (Especially since I bothered them with many, many questions!) 

So, I want to thank everyone who gave their input on this. I learned about more companies than I first requested and learned a lot about different dye sub substrates. All of your input made a difference in making my decision. Because of your input, I put those questions to the companies spoken of. Hey, they know that this forum has weight. 

Thanks again to all of you!


----------

